# just installed new carpet



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i just install my first major mod to my car ever, usually if it was a big mod i would pay a shop to do it because i didnt trust myself because i might mess it up but this time i felt like saving like 300 bucks and install my new custom Electric Blue carpet. It fitted perfect, it did take my friend and me a really long time to do it but it was worth it, we did make mistakes along the way but nothing noticable. it took a good 10 hours but that includes the drink breaks,lunch and going to the hardware breaks,also today i fixed my RCA outlet to my amp and it is finally once again pushing out my full 1200watts, i actually did get pulled over tonight for sound ordinace but just got a warning, and we installed a new blue shift knob and i put in my new Blue NISMO floor mats from ebay, the different blues really bring out the carpet color, i detatched the plug that connects to your driverside seat belt so that annoying red doesn't come on and we removed that stupid fabric on the doors. Next week is painting every removeable part in the dash like the console and the accents,and the mesh grill and installing seat covers in the front and rear seats and cutting the shifter down about 2inches or a little less and installing a shift boot. Then when i get enough money i need someone to install my alarm system,my H&R springs and KYB shock and struts,then after i pay someone to do that ill sound deaden the trunks like a mutha and ill get some streetglow gold series blue(i know this all might sound ricey but im into show because 1. i have a GA 2.i have a auto so i don't drive around trying to race and reving my engine up because i will get smoked by any car maybe even a moped.) and then im going get my windows tinted 20% all around. Then that will be it for all the cosmetic mods i need to do or done.Then I think I'm going to take my good ol' ass time modding the engine because it's not that important to me. Sorry for a long post but it just a long and exciting day install something like that in my car cause i have no car skills at all when it comes to installing stuff. Plus today my care broke the 128,000mile barrier


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

you got any pictures?


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

now it's time to buy my seats to match the interior ya got
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25626&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

ill get pictures on here soon like tomorrow,crazy4myb14 your seats would match my inerior but ill dont have 700 at this time my vacation to San Fran last week killed my checking account


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

youre going to cut your automatic shifter?


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

here is the pics of the carpet install and shift knob install, you can see why i want to cut my shifter down and put a shift boot in.

http://briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/tcn32...com/bc/tcn32_2003/lst?&.dir=/&.src=bc&.view=t


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

man, that's a good color, came out pretty nice.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

tcn311 said:


> *here is the pics of the carpet install and shift knob install, you can see why i want to cut my shifter down and put a shift boot in.
> 
> http://briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/tcn32...com/bc/tcn32_2003/lst?&.dir=/&.src=bc&.view=t *


 don't cut you're shifter down...just add an shift boot......I'll post pics of my shift boot later....BTW you have the xtreme body kit right?...do you have any pic of the front bumper very close pic?
TIA

here is the pic http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/j-lu1967...t+boot+side+view.jpg&.src=ph&.view=t&.hires=t


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

umm the only other pics of my car is http://members.cardomain.com/nissan200sex there might be a pic your looking for in one of those but i have the extreme front but different sides and rear, oh yeah i just shortened my shifter about an inch without cuting it i just removed that white plastic piece that the button pushes down on.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

oh yeah by the way that custom fit carpet only cost me 149 bucks from www.1aautomotive.com


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Wow, now thats a shaggin wagon. Would you recommend doing this if someone is unsure to do it? I might go for like a green carpet if you say its not all that hard to do. I think you totally need to redo your interior to match. The blue carpet sticks out pretty badly with the black interior and bland seats.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

well if you read the whole first post it said im painting the inerior and getting some front and rear covers for my seats but i was also unsure actually very unsure, i say just about any1 can do just strip out the enitre inside of the car and take out the orginal carpet and just the holes accordingly to where they need to be, you can also use the old carpet as something to look off of like a stencil. I can give only one advice TAKE YOUR TIME, it took us 10hours to do it but really just a solid 3-4hrs of real work.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

tcn311 said:


> *Next week is painting every removeable part in the dash like the console and the accents, and installing seat covers in the front and rear seats *


I read your whole first post. Im just saying, I feel that painting those easy parts is not enough. You did the carpet and everything, and then have those painted things, but the whole dash and doors and back end of the cabin is still gray/black, I feel that you should have another color or something, just to make it look that much better.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

sounds good hope you have a belt sander or something because sanding the pieces takes forever and I mean forever.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Try and prime them as best as you can so the primer fills in the cracks and lines and then you sand down the primer and not the plastic.

Seth


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what type of glue did u use to glue the carpet down?


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

we used carpet tape and some off brand carpet glue and we stapled the carpet down where that plastic piece is by the door and stapled it where the back seat is


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Very nice install man. Me and my old grey stock carpet are envious


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

only 150 bucks for the carpet


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

tcn311 said:


> *oh yeah by the way that custom fit carpet only cost me 149 bucks from www.1aautomotive.com *


I also need new carpeting for my car mines has gone to the dogs anyway i went to the site and i checked for a carpet that fits my sentra and they din have one i just wanted to know who u placed ur order did u have to call them or send em a e-mail? thanks


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

you have to call them


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, I wonder if the 200SX carpet will fir the 4 door???


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

they sell the sentra 4-door carpet on ebay or you can just call them


----------

